

Patent Issued, now what? - pktm

At the risk of garnering some potentially negative comments, I'd like some ideas on what to do with my soon-to-be-issued (software) patent.<p>I pursued it as a means of heading off potential competition. However, that ship has subsequently sailed and I don't really have the heart for more legal squabbles.<p>Frankly, I'd be happy to donate it to some non-profit portfolio, but given how much money I spent pursuing it, I can't afford this.<p>While I understand much of the vitriol around this area of law, I'd also happily sell it to any third party, if only to recover my costs.<p>So, here's the main question for me right now: what the heck can / should I do with this thing?<p>I'm hoping someone on this list has been in this situation and has some ideas I haven't yet considered.<p>Alternatively, if anyone's interested in acquiring a patent, this one deals with synchronizing a mobile device with a desktop/other system.<p>Thanks.
======
zoowar
Heading off the competition? We need to let the market decide the best
products and not our broken patent system. FLOSS

~~~
pktm
Please read my text more carefully. I acknowledge a much with "that ship has
sailed".

In any case, though, my original query still stands. I'm not after a
philosophy debate, but a brainstorming session - please.

